# Sarm search S4 log



## custom creation (Feb 7, 2017)

Today I starter my S4 from sarm search. I'm running it with other compounds that I have run before, so I will know how the S4 is working
  I'm keeping a fairly low Cal, low card diet to start.
I will be doing 30 minutes of cardio a day as well.
Here is what I'm running
S4 -50mg a day
Anavar- 80 mg a day
Arimidex- .25mg a day
Hcg- 250mcg eod
Cut blend with tren ace, mast enanthate and prop eod
Thermo blend - 80 mcg clen, 2.5 mg clen and yohimbe ed
 If it was in my budget I would be running gh as well.
 I started today and I've got to say that the s4 lacks in taste, but I think the results will make up for it!

Thanks again TrueGrit and sarm search


----------



## custom creation (Feb 9, 2017)

3 days in and I'm not really feeling much except I feel like my mood is somewhat better.
  I had a very strong back workout and I felt I had more in the tank today. Looking forward to the next couple of weeks


----------



## cybrsage (Feb 14, 2017)

For me, most SARMs take about a week to kick in fully - but then they last a week after I finish them.  It varies wildly from person to person, with most getting results on day 2...lucky bastards!

The taste - yeah, that is how you know you are using a SARM.  LOL

Any new updates?


----------



## custom creation (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm in week two and I'm noticing some vascularity! The taste still sucks but I've also noticed that I'm tolerating things better. I also seem to have more energy. I took today off of workouts to spend with my wife. So far I have not noticed any negative sides. I'll update in a couple days. Pretty happy so far

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cybrsage (Feb 17, 2017)

The first two sides you should notice will be a slight yellowing to things - only really noticeable when staring at something you know to be very blue and it no longer is a rich and deep blue, and a loss of night vision response time.  The time it takes for your eyes to adjust to the dark will increase.


----------



## custom creation (Feb 23, 2017)

Ok,
  Starting week 3 of the s4 among other things. The sides are spot on. Most light looks yellow and day to night adjustment is horrible. Ex: coming into house after being outside.
  Pros: seeing vascularity and strength gains. I'm going to push limits this week and cut calories a bit more. Overall, I feel fantastic. I seem to have more energy and don't have to force myself to gym. I'll update again near the end of week


----------



## custom creation (Mar 7, 2017)

Week 4 is getting a little tough. Overall I feel great, but I'm not able to focus my sight close up. The yellow tint still exists also. The vascularity is popping through and I do feel good. Strength is up and I have put on lean mass.
  My current opinion of the s4 is that I would recommend it


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 29, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

